
San Francisco Bay Is Filled with Boats, but What Do They Do? - turtlegrids
https://www.kqed.org/news/11730890/san-francisco-bay-is-filled-with-boats-but-what-do-they-do
======
iscrewyou
Reading the word barges instantly reminded me of the Google Barge. Does anyone
know the story behind it and what ended up happening to it?

~~~
microtherion
Wikipedia says they all were sold in 2014; whatever they were, it was a fairly
short lived experiment.

------
gumby
Let's not forget the freighters that pass _through_ the Bay and travel up to
Pittsburg and Stockton -- incredible!

------
3into10power5
Nice writeup. A website with no annoying popups or "call to action"? Cool.

~~~
branweb
ha ha I knew something felt off.

------
forthwall
I wished they talked more about the ferries and personal boats in the article.

Also fun fact: San Jose used to have a port for exporting animal hide up in
Alviso

~~~
mntmoss
There was a proposal for restarting ferry service and possibly developing the
Alviso location circa 2010, which I looked at around when the Richmond ferry
opened last month. They spent a few years evaluating it but concluded that
proceeding now would be too expensive, due to accumulation of silt from
various environmental mishaps during the 20th century making the river channel
narrower and shallower. The silver lining is that restoration is expected to
reverse the trend, which would allow the plan to be revisited without
expensive dredging as the channel clears naturally.

In the meantime there are still plans for other South Bay terminals, such as
Redwood City. The ferry system is one of the most exciting things going on in
local transit developmemt.

------
sizzzzlerz
In terms of scale, in 2017, the port of Oakland handled 2,388,000 TEUs (a TEU
being a 20 foot equivalent unit, essentially, a shipping container). During
that same year, the port of Shanghai, the busiest port in the world, handled
40,233,000 TEUs. Rotterdam, the busiest western European port, handled
13,734,000 TEUs.

~~~
dredmorbius
NB: most standard shipping containers are actually 40 feet long, so a TEU is
half the standard-sized box you'll see, and you can divide by two to get about
1.194 million of those handed by PoE.

There _are_ 20 foot containers, they're just not nearly as common as the 40s.

------
morkfromork
[https://www.marinetraffic.com](https://www.marinetraffic.com)

------
newman8r
It might be quicker to list the types of boats that you can't find in the bay

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_boat_types](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_boat_types)
is a fun article to browse

